# Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp



## Karsten66 (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich Belohnen und gleich was Richtiges Kaufen.
3x die Sportex Brilliant Carp 2011 nur, ich suche noch die passenden Rollen dafür.

Solls Daiwa sein?, Fox oder doch lieber Shimano??? Muß es unbedingt eine Freilauf sein oder gehts auch ohne???
Bis lang fischte ich mit DAM-Mad und bin nach 2Jahren unzufrieden, Rollenhalter dreht durch... Bremse von der Rolle kaputt u.,u.,u.

Nun bitte ich Euch um Rat ;-),
dieses mal solltes es kein Fehlkauf sein und für ein paar Jahre halten.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## CarpHunter|HD (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp*

ALso bei Shimano kannste keinen Fehler machen ^^ Dafür ist die Preisklasse sehr hoch


----------



## Loki79 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp*

Freilauf ist nett aber nicht zwingend notwendig. Wichtiger sind eine Top-Bremse und genug Schnurfassung (Ob Kanal oder Stausee hast Du ja nicht geschrieben).

Kugellager werden auch überbewertet. Ist ungefähr so wie bei Digicams: Überall wird nur noch mit mehr Megapixel geworben. Das die Bilder damit nicht automatisch besser werden, wird ausgelassen.

Nimm eine Rute mit zum Händler deines Vertrauens, such Dir 2-3 verschiedene Modelle aus, und schraub sie mal dran. Dann wählst Du die aus, mit der Du am besten zurecht kommst.


----------



## Karsten66 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp*

Und welche Shimano sollte ich ins Auge fassen?
Ich fische haupsächlich an großen Seen mit Baitboot... also keine großen Stauseen, aber schon auf ne Distanz von 200m.

Tja das Problem mit Händlern, hier in Braunschweig hat keiner Sportex liegen und teure Rollen auch nicht!!!


----------



## pfefferladen (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp*

Hier gibts was gutes !!!

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...toh&xploidID=14eda3d8a1b23788675bb3f247f21072


----------



## Loki79 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp*

Die Qualität nimmt nicht proportional zum Preis zu! Ich weiß nicht wer euch das immer wieder ins Hirn meißelt! Ab einem gewissen Preis kommt keine "bessere" Technik mehr dazu, sie kosten einfach nur mehr...

Da Du ca. 900 Euronen für die Sportex ausgeben willst, wird Dich das nicht wirklich interessieren, aber ich muss immer wieder schmunzeln wenn ich Leute mit einer Ausrüstung am Wasser sehe, mit der man locker nen Kleinwagen kaufen könnte, aber keinen Grinner vom Clinch unterscheiden können, geschweige denn ihn knüpfen können.

Also um mit den Ruten so richtig angeben zu können solltest Du die hier dran machen:
Shimano Aero Technium 10000 MgS XSA preislich wie die Sportex Ruten ein Schnäppchen für ca. 520 Euro das Stück. Fängt zwar nicht mehr als die neue Baitrunner D kostet halt nur vier mal so viel.

Aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix... |kopfkrat


----------



## Dicker Ritter :D (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp*

Da du ja auf ca. 200 m Distanz angeln willst und kein Bugdet angegeben hast, rate ich dir mal zu Shimano Big Baitrunner Long Cast. ABER (!) bestelle sie auf keinen Fall bei Askari o.ä., da die da einfach viel zu teuer sind. Bestell' sie am besten hier: http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop/shimano-products/rollen/shimano-big-baitrunner-lc2.html

Billig, Top-Service usw. Bestelle dort auch schon seit längerer Zeit meine Boilies usw. 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen!

MfG


----------



## YdeeS (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Hier gibts was gutes !!!
> 
> http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...toh&xploidID=14eda3d8a1b23788675bb3f247f21072



Kann ich vollstens empfehlen, hammer dir Rollen, besitze sie selber.


----------



## allrounder11 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp*

Kauf dir die Daiwa Torunament Entoh 5500.


----------



## tarpoon (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp*

grundlegend würde ich keine rolle mit freilauf verwenden. das ist aber rein subjektiv. bei der ultegra serie von shimano machst du schonmal alles richtig. die neue biomaster ist auch gut gelungen. achte auf instand drag oder quick drag. das erleichert vieles ungemein und ist meiner meinung nach perfekt für unsere angelei... 
achso; schöne ruten


----------



## allrounder11 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp*



tarpoon schrieb:


> grundlegend würde ich keine rolle mit freilauf verwenden. das ist aber rein subjektiv. bei der ultegra serie von shimano machst du schonmal alles richtig. die neue biomaster ist auch gut gelungen. achte auf instand drag oder quick drag. das erleichert vieles ungemein und ist meiner meinung nach perfekt für unsere angelei...
> achso; schöne ruten


 
Ich habe die Quick Drag beim Karpfenangeln nicht so gerne!
Ich bin einfach der Meinung das dieses System nicht fein genug justierbar ist und daher eine völlig normale Frontbremse die bessere Wahl ist.


----------



## armertoelpel (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp*

Hey,

Gratulation zu den neuen Ruten. Ich hatte die auch schon in der Hand und das sind absolute Wurfmaschinen!!

Für die perfekten Weitwurfruten kommt eigentlich auch nur die perfekte Weitwurfrolle in Frage. Die muss leicht sein, ne hohe Spule haben und natürlich ne perfekte Schnurverlegung haben! Also ich würde die hier kaufen

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/products/view/16231#

Wenn Dir das zu viel Geld ist, würde ich aber auf jeden Fall irgendeine dunkle/schwarze Rolle mit silber matten Elementen kaufen! Das sieht an der Rute klasse aus und passt hervorragend zu diesem Plastildiamanten den Deine Ruten als Endkappe haben!! Dann noch ne schöne weisse Schnur auf die Rollen und das sieht dann wirklich top aus! 


P.S. Achja, Deine Ruten waren übrigends der totale Fehlkauf! Was willst Du mit solchen steifen Weitwurfprügeln, wenn Du Deine Rigs mit dem Baitboat rausfährst? Da hätte ich mir doch ne Rute gekauft mit der sich gut drillen lässt, und da sind Deine voll daneben bzw. Du wirst damit ne menge Fische unnötigerweise verlieren!


----------



## Carras (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp*



armertoelpel schrieb:


> P.S. Achja, Deine Ruten waren übrigends der totale Fehlkauf! Was willst Du mit solchen steifen Weitwurfprügeln, wenn Du Deine Rigs mit dem Baitboat rausfährst? Da hätte ich mir doch ne Rute gekauft mit der sich gut drillen lässt, und da sind Deine voll daneben bzw. Du wirst damit ne menge Fische unnötigerweise verlieren!


 

Sicher?

Sportex ist bekannt für deren Semiparabolische Aktion bei den Ruten.

Ich stand damals auch vor der Entscheidung Brilliant Carp, Century NCS oder Harrison Torrix.
Entschied mich dann für die Torrix.
Fakt ist aber, daß alle drei Ruten eine sehr, sehr ähnliche Performance haben. Semiparabolische Aktion. Gut für weite, zielgenaue Würfe, aber denoch mit sensibler Spitze um ein Ausschlitzen zu verhindern. Bei größerer Last, gehen die Biegekurven auch bis ins Handteil zurück.
Die haben alle drei, nix mit harten Ruten zu tun.
Zudem gibts die Bremse an der Rolle. Die ist beim Drillen wesentlich wichtiger, als die Rute selbst. Wer damit umgehen kann verliert auch an einem 35 mm VA Rohr, keinen Fisch!


Nun aber zur Rolle,

ich würde mal die Daiwa Infinity IFX BRA ins Rennen werfen.
Eine Top Freiaufrolle.
Und ich z.B. schwöre inzwischen wieder auf Freilauf. 
Habe auch ne Zeit lang, Rollen mit einfacher Frontbremse gefischt. (Daiwa Emblem Exceler), auch mit Quick Drag.
Fand das aber alles nicht so prickelnd,...und hab mir dann die Infinitys geholt.

Grüßle


----------



## cyberpeter (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp*



Carras schrieb:


> Zudem gibts die Bremse an der Rolle. Die ist beim Drillen wesentlich  wichtiger, als die Rute selbst. Wer damit umgehen kann verliert auch an  einem 35 mm VA Rohr, keinen Fisch!



Theoretisch richtig. In der Praxis tut man sich vorallem in einem hindernissreichen Gewässer, wo man den Karpfen nicht so einfach laufen lassen kann, mit einer weicheren Spitze, die kurze Schläge und Fluchten fast ohne Bremse "abfedern" kann doch deutlich leichter - zumindest mir geht es so. Denn sonst ist man ständig am nachregulieren der Bremse und kann manchmal eben nicht schnell genug reagieren und der Karpfen ist ausgeschlitzt oder hängt in einem Hinderiss vorallem in der Nacht ...




armertoelpel schrieb:


> P.S. Achja, Deine Ruten waren übrigends der totale Fehlkauf! Was willst Du mit solchen steifen Weitwurfprügeln, wenn Du Deine Rigs mit dem Baitboat rausfährst? Da hätte ich mir doch ne Rute gekauft mit der sich gut drillen lässt, und da sind Deine voll daneben bzw. Du wirst damit ne menge Fische unnötigerweise verlieren!



Bevor Du solche Behauptungen raushaust solltest Du erstmal nachfragen welche Ruten er sich gekauft hat die 2,75, 3,00 oder die 3,50 lbs. Ich habe keine Info dazu gelesen.

Die 3,50 lbs Ruten lassen sich zwar weit werfen, sind aber keine Weitwurfprügel und die 3,00 lbs sind "Arbeitstiere" die zwar keine Fundrillruten sind, aber wer auf solche Weite (200m) auslegt (mit entsprechend schweren Bleien bestückt) wird sich sicher  keine weichen 2,5 lbs Funrunten antun - zumindest nicht wenn er ein wenig Ahnung hat....

Die Krönung ist aber Rollen für über 700 € (je Rolle!) zu empfehlen, die sich zwar zu vielem eignen, aber nicht zum Auslegen auf lange Distanz. Zum einen ist die Schnurfassung sehr grenzwertig zum anderen sind die Rollen aufgrund der Leichtbauweise nicht unbedingt geeignet, Bleie mit 150g oder mehr oder den Gewässergrund zu schleifen.


Zu den Rollen:

Normale Frontbremse, Freilauf oder Quickdrag mußt Du selber für Dich entscheiden - das ist Geschmacksache...

Bei Freilaufrollen würde ich Dir die Shimano Big Baitrunner empfehlen die im Moment abverkauft wird (es kommt eine neue) und zu Preisen von 120-140 € je Stück zu haben ist. Im Preis ist allerdings keine Ersatzspule dabei.

Bei Quickdrag würde ich entweder zur Daiwa Windcast (ab der X) greifen, die ich selber fische oder zu Shimano Ultegra ab der 10.000er entweder als XSB, XTB.

Wenn Du weder Quickdrag noch Freilauf haben willst die Daiwa Entoh oder die Daiwa Emblem Pro.


----------



## FreiburgAngler (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp*

Also wenn ich mir das so durchlese......
Echt traurig wie einige hier anscheinend von neid zerfressen sind #q
@Karsten66  Gratuliere zu 3 top ruten!!!


----------



## allrounder11 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp*



FreiburgAngler schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir das so durchlese......
> Echt traurig wie einige hier anscheinend von neid zerfressen sind #q
> @Karsten66 Gratuliere zu 3 top ruten!!!


|good:


----------



## carphunter1678 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp*

@armertoelpel die Basiair ist eine Weitwurfrolle, das stimmt aber soviel wie ich gehört habe ist sie nicht wirklich für große Bleigewichte ausgelegt.
Darum würde ich sie auch nicht empfehlen, ausserdem bei einer Schnurfassung von "nur" 240m ist sie nicht wirklich für das Beschriebene Einsatzgebiet geeigent da in einer distanz von 200m gefischt würd.
Ich würde auch eine Shimano BBLC oder Daiwa Infinity IFX BRA empfehlen.



gruß Dennis


----------



## Loki79 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp*



FreiburgAngler schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir das so durchlese......
> Echt traurig wie einige hier anscheinend von neid zerfressen sind #q
> @Karsten66  Gratuliere zu 3 top ruten!!!



Neid? |bigeyes Ich muss eher schmunzeln wenn ich jemanden mit teurem Angelzeug sehe, der trotzdem nix fängt... Keine Ahnung welche Rolle zu welcher Rute paßt, aber es muss eine für 300 Euro sein... |kopfkrat

Sind Top Dinger keine Frage, aber wozu nen Ferrari kaufen, wenn man nicht richtig damit fahren kann!? 

Bei 200m Distanzfischen solltest Du auf eine Top Bremse, mindestens 350-400m  0.35mm Schnurfassung und auf Weitwurf, bzw. gute Wurfeigenschaften achten. Shimano und Daiwa hört man meist zuerst, weil sie a) eine der beliebtesten Marken sind, und b) trotz Preis auch was taugen...

Sry Karsten wenn Dir mein erster Post zu "spitz" war, aber wenn ich 900 Euro für Ruten ausgeben will, dann hab ich soviel Ahnung von der Materie, das ich auch weiß, was da für Rollen dran müssen.

So klingt es einfach mehr nach: "Schaut her was ich tolles habe!", und dafür gibt es hier nen extra Thread... |wavey:


----------



## cyberpeter (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp*

@ Loki79

Warum muß man schmunzeln, wenn jemand mit teurem Gerät nichts fängt ;+ 

Solange sich ein Angler am Wasser entsprechend aufführt und nicht rumprahlt wie toll er ist und was für super Gerät er hat sollte es doch egal sein, mit was er fischt. Spott ist da meiner Meinung nach nicht angebracht und zeigt nur, dass das mit dem Neid nicht so weit hergeholt ist ...

Das nächste was ich nicht so ganz verstehe ist, wieso sich jemand, nur weil er sich teure Ruten kauft bzw. kaufen kann, auch gleich mit allen Rollen der Preisklasse über 100 € auf dem Markt auskennen soll ....

Er hat wirklich nichts falsch gemacht - im Gegenteil. Er hat geschrieben wozu er die Rollen braucht. Dazu gehört natürlich auch auf welche Ruten sie sollen denn  Rute und Rolle sollten "zusammenpassen". Zusammenpassen ist hier sogar wörtlich zu nehmen, denn man kann nicht jede Rolle an jede Rute schrauben - Stichwort Größe Rollenhalter ....

Und dass man sich beim Kauf solcher Ruten freut, auf die man vielleicht schon lange gespart hat und auch ein bisschen stolz darauf ist das ist normal und sollte nicht Anlaß für Sticheleien sein!


----------



## Kaiser97 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp*

Ich hab auch meine probleme mit mad#q und würd mir keine fox rolle kaufen, die sollen nichts besonderes sein. Empfehlen kann ich dir die Daiwa Windcast X:m,die lont sich


----------



## silirus1912 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp*

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Daiwa XT Modelle echt unkaputbar.
Bei den älteren Modellen von mir gabs noch nie Probleme und der Preis passt auch.


----------



## Brucky86 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp*

Hab selbige Ruten in der 2010er Ausführung und fische in Kombination mit der Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500, Super Kombi!!

gruß


----------



## allrounder11 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Die richtige Rolle für Sportex Brilliant Carp*



silirus1912 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind die Daiwa XT Modelle echt unkaputbar.
> Bei den älteren Modellen von mir gabs noch nie Probleme und der Preis passt auch.


 
Wohl wahr!

Leider werden die Rollen nicht mehr produziert....

Ich nutze momentan die Entohs und kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen!


----------

